# Finally it's HERE!



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

My Kustom Kruiser has been put together for some time now. Today I took it out for a cruise and took some pics and videos on the way The paint is 5 coats of candy House of Kolor Oriental blue over silver bascoat, with 4 coats of clear. 












At the gas station lol



























No chain guard





















































































































At the sonic drive through...



























Hope ya'll enjoyed the pics. I will be at the Fort Worth Lowrider show at the la gravefield tomorrow with my bike if you are in the area. Stay tuned for more pics!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

great pic's nice camera :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Did you check out the videos? The camera is only a $150 walmart camera


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Last but not least, heres me.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

that wrap around fender is bad ass. Where did you get that?


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 8 2009, 08:48 PM~14714195
> *that wrap around fender is bad ass. Where did you get that?
> *


nirve.com http://nirve.com/accessories.asp?cid=3001 They come in gloss black but I got mine double chrome plated.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

very nice


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks. I've been dreaming of building one of these bikes for a long time and now it's finally here.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

nice bike claennnn...  :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 8 2009, 07:55 PM~14714243
> *nirve.com http://nirve.com/accessories.asp?cid=3001 They come in gloss black but I got mine double chrome plated.
> *


Perfect my bike is black


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Heres some more pics










Not only do I ride this bike for miles but at night time I scrape pedal and throw sparks until the pedal bearings fall out...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 8 2009, 09:27 PM~14714434
> *
> 
> Not only do I ride this bike for miles but at night time I scrape pedal and throw sparks until the pedal bearings fall out...
> ...


i remeber when i used to do that


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I had fun photographing this bike. As you can see.... from every angle this bike is SICK!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 8 2009, 08:51 PM~14713843
> *My Kustom Kruiser has been put together for some time now. Today I took it out for a cruise and took some pics and videos on the way The paint is 5 coats of candy House of Kolor Oriental blue over silver bascoat, with 4 coats of clear. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z80s_zfRhRY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLRya4H-QuA
> http://www.youtube.com/user/slickpanther06...l/2/r1z8_tMrD-Y
> ...


w.t.f.......you putting gas?????


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 the pics are crazy!!!!
nice limo


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 8 2009, 10:25 PM~14714747
> *w.t.f.......you putting gas?????
> *


lol I just thought it would make a nice pic.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 8 2009, 10:29 PM~14714770
> *:0 the pics are crazy!!!!
> nice limo
> *


Thank you


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

that bike is awesome!do you like blue hãn?

keep going!

peace


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Aug 8 2009, 10:47 PM~14714861
> *that bike is awesome!do you like blue hãn?
> 
> keep going!
> ...


Blue han? Im not sure if I know what that means... What you wanna see more pics?


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

blue tha collor?tha bike,the clothes :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Aug 8 2009, 10:59 PM~14714921
> *blue tha collor?tha bike,the clothes :biggrin:
> *


Yes but my favorite color is black.


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah black is a nice collor!your bike is soo clean ,thats cool


peace!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Aug 8 2009, 11:04 PM~14714947
> *yeah black is a nice collor!your bike is soo clean ,thats cool
> peace!
> *


 Believe it or not, the bike was originally black. The fenders also.


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

blue really combaine with that limo,more than black i think!


good job bro


peace!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o shit! This bike is pimp. Bad ass jack


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 8 2009, 11:24 PM~14715042
> *o shit! This bike is pimp. Bad ass jack
> *


Thanks.


----------



## jonnyosho (May 26, 2010)

got some Questions...hit me back...fucking beautiful bike!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jonnyosho_@May 27 2010, 11:28 PM~17629570
> *got some Questions...hit me back...fucking beautiful bike!
> *


Thanks. PM sent


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 8 2009, 09:05 PM~14714630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD DAWG.. 
NICE BIKE....


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

That bike is beautiful. Did you get it as a complete bike and swap parts or just a frame? Who makes that bike? I have that i got just as a frame and built it up, but still can't find the chainguard for it. I do not know who the maker is either so it makes my search a little harder, but it looks pretty close to what you have, even where the kickstand goes is like mine


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@May 31 2010, 07:43 AM~17652502
> *That bike is beautiful. Did you get it as a complete bike and swap parts or just a frame? Who makes that bike? I have that i got just as a frame and built it up, but still can't find the chainguard for it. I do not know who the maker is either so it makes my search a little harder, but it looks pretty close to what you have, even where the kickstand goes is like mine
> 
> 
> ...


my bike is a "kustom Kruiser" These model bikes were originally released by GT by the name of "Dyno Coaster". After those models came out, they released the "dyno roadster" then the "Kustom Kruiser" roadster. At one point schwinn bought these bikes and sold/manufactured them but all models are now discontinued. The bikes are THE ORIGINAL stretch beach cruisers that many companies try to mimic but can't match up to in quality. This was also the model bike used for the movie "baby boy". The dyno coaster bikes are almost identical as the later models. Heres a link to mine http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498723. The Dyno Coaster models are worth alot of money and have more sentimental value. If your frame has the letter D stamped on the back of the frame tube under the seat post, it is a dyno coaster or roadster :biggrin: If not, it may be one of the later kruiser models or a after market "8 ball limo" frame. Last but not least, the only things original on my bike are the frame, chain guard, sprocket, crank, handle bar and goose neck.


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  Mine does not have the D stamp. I remember the topic when you first got it, but did not realize you are the same person with the gt. You got yourself a sweet bike. I am gonna check some of the names you threw out there and see if I can get a match. Thanks Homie.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@Jun 3 2010, 04:14 AM~17682720
> *Thanks for the info.   Mine does not have the D stamp. I remember the topic when you first got it, but did not realize you are the same person with the gt. You got yourself a sweet bike. I am gonna check some of the names you threw out there and see if I can get a match. Thanks Homie.
> *


Thanks. Heres a few more random pics


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......VERY NICE......LOOKIN GOOD...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......HEAR'S MINE :biggrin:  THAY LOOK ALIKE :biggrin: BUT MINE HAS NO FENDERS AND NO CHAIN GARD :biggrin: I LIKE U WENT WITH THA WHITE SEAT;GRIPS;WHITE WALLS   LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 9 2009, 12:05 AM~14714630
> *
> 
> 
> ...




....WE GOT THA SAME PEDALS TOO :biggrin:  I DRAG MINE TOO :happysad:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Meeba_@May 31 2010, 06:43 AM~17652502
> *That bike is beautiful. Did you get it as a complete bike and swap parts or just a frame? Who makes that bike? I have that i got just as a frame and built it up, but still can't find the chainguard for it. I do not know who the maker is either so it makes my search a little harder, but it looks pretty close to what you have, even where the kickstand goes is like mine
> 
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/26-LIMO-CHAIN-COVER-2-...d#ht_2140wt_913

This might work?


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucha_mike_@Jun 3 2010, 02:57 PM~17686306
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/26-LIMO-CHAIN-COVER-2-...d#ht_2140wt_913
> 
> This might work?
> *


Thanks. not sure if it will, I gotta call and get measurements. Most of the limo bike guards i come across are 34 inch total length....I need at least 34 between the holes. I am not gonna give up....i will get one sooner or later.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jun 2 2010, 10:37 PM~17681594
> *my bike is a "kustom Kruiser" These model bikes were originally released by GT by the name of "Dyno Coaster". After those models came out, they released the "dyno roadster" then the "Kustom Kruiser" roadster. At one point schwinn bought these bikes and sold/manufactured them but all models are now discontinued. The bikes are THE ORIGINAL stretch beach cruisers that many companies try to mimic but can't match up to in quality. This was also the model bike used for the movie "baby boy". The dyno coaster bikes are almost identical as the later models. Heres a link to mine http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498723. The Dyno Coaster models are worth alot of money and have more sentimental value. If your frame has the letter D stamped on the back of the frame tube under the seat post, it is a dyno coaster or roadster :biggrin:  If not, it may be one of the later kruiser models or a after market "8 ball limo" frame. Last but not least, the only things original on my bike are the frame, chain guard, sprocket, crank, handle bar and goose neck.
> *


yup your right.. but in I believe if I was told right in later yrs they cut the budget and eliminated the d's.. all around check the serial no.. under the crank.. chain guards are almost identical cover way on the back..of the chain.  

sick bike by the way.. mine is still black.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 3 2010, 06:48 AM~17683255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cruiser  Blue, white and chrome just looks too good together to pass up. I HAD TO DO IT :biggrin: The seat was originally supposed to be white alligator skin but I wanted to finish the bike before a show and didn't have time. I also planned to have a chrome, blue pin stripped air tank mounted in between the rear tire and seat post hooked up to an air cylinder in the fork to slame the bike on th sprocket... When I am done with my car, I will tear the bike down and completely redo it.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 3 2010, 06:50 AM~17683264
> *....WE GOT THA SAME PEDALS TOO :biggrin:   I DRAG MINE TOO :happysad:
> *


Dragging is a MUST :biggrin:


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

I am making a custom seat, grips and some other parts for mine. gonna have a basketweave and smooth patterns on it with some carving done in spots too. i will have pics when done, but it might be a couple weeks yet.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THAT MUDDA FUKKA IS BAD SLICK!!!!!!! FIRST TIME I SEEN IT!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jun 5 2010, 11:33 AM~17702467
> *Dragging is a MUST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea thats what i like to see
PedaL Scrapin' thats dope bro.

PedaL ScraperZ bike club is very happy, I give you a perfect score, lol


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 2 2010, 08:31 PM~18211958
> *THAT MUDDA FUKKA IS BAD SLICK!!!!!!! FIRST TIME I SEEN IT!!!!!
> *


Thanks. I took it to the Latin Fest show a while back but because of it's size you have to take the front end off to transport it... too much of a headache so I just cruise it all over my town :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 08:39 PM~18212046
> *hell yea thats what i like to see
> PedaL Scrapin' thats dope bro.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: You ought to see the "new" pedals I have on it now... Lets just say I had fun lighting up the streets


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 2 2010, 11:39 PM~18212046
> *hell yea thats what i like to see
> PedaL Scrapin' thats dope bro.
> 
> ...




ahaha

I think exactly the same when I looked at this   

Nice Limo btw


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 3 2010, 08:10 PM~18220152
> *:cheesy:  You ought to see the "new" pedals I have on it now... Lets just say I had fun lighting up the streets
> *


Sup Fool


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2010, 07:22 PM~18220906
> *Sup Fool
> *


What up juan? How's the progress on your cars coming along?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no doubt that ride is fresh. 

is it much trouble to turn on the bent forks or do you jus deal with wide turns..?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Love these bike been looking for one , they are hard to find for a good price . I seen some one craiglist go for over $ 700 stock


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I love those bikes. How bout a pair of solid blue tires for them playa?


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

yo slick you still have the back stretch?


----------

